# 'possums and bees



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Some say they do. I have one that comes into the yard nightly to get the table scraps we put out for him. He goes right by 4 of my hives and has never caused a problem.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've had them eat bees and chickens.


----------



## brent.roberts (Dec 31, 2005)

so that's how my wife has been losing her chickens.


----------



## junglebill007 (Jul 2, 2005)

They check out my compost bin just about every night. Never had a problem with them. Maybe they are just too full to mess with the hives!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Ummmmmmmmm Possum on the barbie.


----------



## junglebill007 (Jul 2, 2005)

Sundance, whats you favorite possum marinade? I think a honey base would be poetic just deserts..sorta!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I don't know about marinade, but it would be a sin to cook possum without sweet taters.


----------



## junglebill007 (Jul 2, 2005)

Don't forget the sweet tea!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Check this out...... a good laugh.

http://members.tripod.com/~w3lap/possum_cook_book.htm

Hard to believe they made it all the way to Ontario!


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Good thing about hunting possums, they don't spray like a skunk.

Bad thing: are you ever sure it's REALLY dead?

Waya


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Wrap a wire around their leg and touch the electrec fence. Will wake them right up!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>are you ever sure it's REALLY dead?

I never saw one get back up after a .22 to the head.


----------

